# Several Rats for Rehoming (BALTIMORE, MD)



## JM1120 (Feb 15, 2012)

My sister and I are leaving for college in mid January, and we are living on campus. Unfortunately, this means that we cannot take our beloved pet rats with us. We are both heartbroken, because we've had all of these rats since birth, and they mean very much to us. But we have no choice, so we have to rehome them. Please keep in mind that this can be temporary! We are 110% willing to take them back as soon as we graduate, but it will be up to 18 months before that happens. 

PLEASE KEEP IN MIND THAT THESE ARE NOT PETSTORE RATS! They have been hand raised since birth and every single one of them is very sweet, very human-oriented, and not scared of people at all. NONE of them have ever bitten or attempted to bite, and probably never will! They DO NOT stress poop when you pick them up! They are like tiny little dogs - we even let them run around in our room when we can supervise them. They have been bred for good health and excellent temperament. The only reason we have to give them up is out of absolute necessity, if there were any other way, they would be staying with us, but unfortunately our family does not share the love of these wonderful creatures. 

Ok... without further adieu, here they are: 

Caleb, Male, Dumbo, Blue Patched
Deezul, Male, Dumbo Rex, Agouti Hooded(?) 
Morzan, Male, Standard, Blue Patched 
Twerpette, Female, Standard, Agouti Hooded 
Alyss, Female, Standard, Beige Hooded 
SnowWhite, Female, Standard, Seal Point Siamese 
SnowFlake, Female, Standard, Seal Point Siamese
Stormy, Female, Standard, Black Hooded 

I AM WILLING TO BREAK THESE RATS UP, HOWEVER, THEY MUST GO IN SAME SEX PAIRS. The females are 100% guaranteed non-pregnant, they have never been in contact with males. I would very much prefer all the females to go together, since they've never been apart. 

I have several items and cages I can part with, including two HUGE cages from PetCo that can house up to five rats, and two smaller ones that really should only house two rats. I've got a few huge bags of bedding as well, and they would come with their water bottles, food bowls, etc.! 

Now what I'm sure you've all been waiting for: rehoming fees! I'm going to start by saying if you think you're just going to show up and take the rats off my hands for free, with just your word that they won't end up as snake food, you'd better click that red "X" up at the top of the screen and find somewhere else to get food for your snakes. Don't get me wrong - I love snakes, and I've had my fair share of them, but these rats are PETS. They've been bred for pets and nothing else. Anyway, if you are interested in my babies, you'll have to add me on FaceBook, we will chat for several days to a couple weeks, about your home setup, previous experience (please note that lack of previous experience will not automatically exclude you - rats are great beginner pets), etc., and then we will discuss where to go from there. 

This probably sounds a little over the top, but I love these rats like my children and will do everything it takes to make sure they are safe and sound in their new homes. 

ALSO REMEMBER. THIS CAN BE TEMPORARY! WE ARE DEFINITELY WILLING TO TAKE THEM BACK ONCE WE GET BACK FROM COLLEGE!

Well that's it - if you're interested, please feel free to email me at [email protected]

Also, I apologize if this all sounds a bit harsh - it was written as a CraigsList ad and I've heard some stories...


----------



## Eleanor Lamb (Oct 22, 2012)

Have you tried talking to GRATitude Rat Rescue? Here is their FB IDK if they can help, it wouldn't hurt to try.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/GRATitude-Rat-Rescue/217125965019246


----------



## lilprincess1026 (Feb 10, 2013)

i have rats hidden in my dorm room... if you keep them low key and dont party too much or draw attention to your room you should be fine... my girls were born in my schools dorms last sept/october and a year and 4 months later theyre still here... you could take 4 and your sister could take 4


----------



## crados rat mom (Feb 17, 2021)

JM1120 said:


> My sister and I are leaving for college in mid January, and we are living on campus. Unfortunately, this means that we cannot take our beloved pet rats with us. We are both heartbroken, because we've had all of these rats since birth, and they mean very much to us. But we have no choice, so we have to rehome them. Please keep in mind that this can be temporary! We are 110% willing to take them back as soon as we graduate, but it will be up to 18 months before that happens.
> 
> PLEASE KEEP IN MIND THAT THESE ARE NOT PETSTORE RATS! They have been hand raised since birth and every single one of them is very sweet, very human-oriented, and not scared of people at all. NONE of them have ever bitten or attempted to bite, and probably never will! They DO NOT stress poop when you pick them up! They are like tiny little dogs - we even let them run around in our room when we can supervise them. They have been bred for good health and excellent temperament. The only reason we have to give them up is out of absolute necessity, if there were any other way, they would be staying with us, but unfortunately our family does not share the love of these wonderful creatures.
> 
> ...


i whould love to take two males i live in springfeald mo and i have two other males that they will be able to go with after they have some time to settle in i love rats and are any of them brown or black


----------

